
Xmarks Mulls Switch to Premium Service - desigooner
http://www.webmonkey.com/2010/09/xmarks-mulls-switch-to-premium-service/
======
foobarbazetc
So they want a guaranteed 5% conversion rate and it costs them $2M per year
for 2M users.

Let's be generous and assume 10% are active users -- their costs are
$10/active user/year.

We can see why no one has bought this business.

And I have no idea what they're spending $2M/year on.

~~~
daemin
The $2 million would most likely be spent on salaries, therefore if they
wanted to run it as a premium service they'd need to fire everyone but 2-3
people (developer, business, systems) and keep it going minimally like that.

